# Post Office: General Delivery?



## ChristianTrader

Has anyone ever used this service. From what I understand of it, a person can get something addressed General Delivery and can then pick it up at their nearest main post office. (It is supposed to be for people without a steady address).

My problem is that I receive my regular mail but packages seem to get lost in transit. I am thinking if I have to go pick it up, I may have a better chance at getting the package.

Any help would be appreciated.

Hermonta


----------



## smhbbag

I've used it a bit before, and it was a pain in the neck to go pick it up, but everything worked ok.

It always seemed to take an extra day compared to regular delivery. But, I wasn't tracking it, so they may have been available for pickup the day before I went there.

The nearest place for it is way over on Tryon Rd by the putt-putt place, and 20+ minute lines every time I've gone. 

But it's better than not getting it.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr

ChristianTrader said:


> Has anyone ever used this service. From what I understand of it, a person can get something addressed General Delivery and can then pick it up at their nearest main post office. (It is supposed to be for people without a steady address).
> 
> My problem is that I receive my regular mail but packages seem to get lost in transit. I am thinking if I have to go pick it up, I may have a better chance at getting the package.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Hermonta



i used general delivery for many years as we travelled.
it does work. the problem is how long they will hold it before sending it back, if the sorting system is good so that they can find it when you come, and how your tolerance for lines is. for instance, in Yuma during the winter, general delivery can be a long wait. There is another problem we had and that was acceptability of ID. We had a card addressed by my folks to one of the kids that we never were able to pick up because as a child he didn't have picture government issued ID.
now all the kids have passports and driver's licenses but at 7 or 8 this kept that mail from getting through.


----------



## Blue Tick

It's not a bad way to go. Ski bums use it alot when they don't have mail servive up at the resorts. The only thing is it can be impersonal.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

As an alternative, which is not free but not really expensive, you might rent the smallest PO box they offer at your nearest PO. Have packages come to that; they hold them in the back, or if they have lockers and it fits they simply put a key in your box to retrieve the package.


----------

